# Integrated Studies?



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello,

I'm a transfer student who recently received a *Associate of Science in Sociology*. I'm planning to move on an get a bachelor's degree in Sociology at Middle Tenneessee State University. Job prospects aren't looking too good for sociology majors for where I'm at so I'm looking for other options.

I *don't* *want to change my major midway *since I already earned an associate degree in it and I do not have much options for change. I looked into MTSU majors and found a major known as *integrated studies*. Would my Associates in Sociology be able to transfer to that? I would like if any of you have ever majored in integrated studies and what advice you could give me for it?


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

Perlanthesis said:


> Would my Associates in Sociology be able to transfer to that?


I think your best bet would be to contact the admissions department. I don't know much about integrated studies either, sorry.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a final year psych student and can tell you either sociology, psych or integrated studies (where you do a few courses of some supposedly useful degree like law or health, IT) are on the same level when it comes to dealing with the economic demands of the job market. 

Simply people are not selling the skills you get from a sociology degree and people aren't hiring individuals who've only done a few courses required for a position.

Both have equally low job prospects, if you develop a good network and find the right discipline you can work in that for an "any bachelor's degree required" position. 

There's also this argument you need to consider if transferring, do you really want to add the years to your study ? If you transfer from one degree to the next you risk graduating at a much later age. 

If I stayed in law I would have graduated by 21 but because I transferred into psychology I'm graduating at 25-26. That's the reality of a decision to transfer much don't tell you about


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Also if you want to know precisely about the courses that make up an integrated studies degree, you need to look through the university website or contact the university. 

This is the Bsc in Integrated Studies at your university: Integrated Studies | Middle Tennessee State University


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@Perlanthesis Waste of time and money. Get a useful degree in something Science or Finance. Something math based if you want to move up in the world.


----------

